# Need plans for pigeon trap



## Heyoka (Nov 28, 2009)

I have quite a few commies around my house and I need to find some plans to build a pigeon trap. Does any one have an easy to make trap?


----------



## Heyoka (Nov 28, 2009)

*How do you build a pigeon Trap?*

I can not afford to buy a pigeon trap. Does anyone have instructions on how to build one?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Could you give us a bit more information regarding why you think you need to trap these pigeons and what you plan to do with them?

Terry


----------



## Heyoka (Nov 28, 2009)

I have a pigeon coop and this year a Bull Snake got in and killed most of my pigeons. I am trying to re-establish my coop.


----------



## Heyoka (Nov 28, 2009)

I couldn't figure out what was happening to my pigeons. One day I would go in there and I would have some babies in the nest then the next time I looked they would be gone. I thought maybe a squirrel was getting in. But one day in late summer I went in to feed there was a very big bull snake coming out of a nest. I grabbed it and took it out to a field. I didn't want to kill it because we have a big mouse problem in this area and I wanted it to focus on mice not pigeons. Do you have away to make a trap?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

I made mine from 1x1 wire--Trap all type of birds
http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html


----------



## Heyoka (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pigeon Trap*

Thanks for the help I really appreciate it. I have all the items needed.
I'll give it a shot and see what happens.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Hetoka--let us know if you have any luck


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm sorry for the loss of your birds, Heyoka. Thank you for explaining what is going on. Please check our adoption forum .. there are always lots of pigeons needing a home. Also, if you would let us know where you are located and could post a few pics of your setup, I'll bet you will be able to get some pigeons very quickly without having to trap ferals.

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm sorry for your problems, but your coop isn't predator proof. I hope you have fixed the problem before putting more birds in it. Just removing the snake does nothing. If he can get in, then so can rats and mice. and other things that would kill your birds. Even mice getting in will make your birds very sick.
Can you post a picture of your coop?


----------

